
Physics of Beer Tapping - philip1209
http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.113.214501?utm_source=email&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=prl-alert
======
albertwang
found more info here as well:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/11/20/246390302/beer-t...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2013/11/20/246390302/beer-
tapping-physics-why-a-hit-to-a-bottle-makes-a-foam-volcano)

